# Auto Finesse Vs Carrera S (Dodo Juice Lime Prime Demo)



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Well i we was meant to have broken up from work for Xmas last week but after two days i got bored  so we decided to carry on till for a week longer, we have a few clients who want stuff doing and this was a bit of a last minute booking, a winter protection detail on this tidy porsche Carrera S:

Before:





































Wash stage, not many pics of this stage as today it was snowing outside :tumbleweed: and if im honest i wanted to get it clean and get back indoors, products used:

Wheels & Arches, Megs APC 
Door Jambs, Megs APC
Snow foam, Bilt Hamber
Wash, Dodo BTBM




























So after washing the car it was in doors, where the weather was sooooo much better with the heater blasting and the radio on , the paintwork had lots of bonded contaminates (paint felt like sand paper when washing it :doublesho) we used the 3M Blue clay, most ares required 3-4 hits till nothing more was left to remove:










Contamination from quarter of bonnet:










Contamination from the sun roof panel :tumbleweed:










Once the paint was clan and silky smooth it was time to cleanse the paint work using Dodo Juice Lime Prime Via PC and a Megs Polishing Pad:



















Before:










After:














































Here is a Video to show the dramatic results achievable with this product and my method of application via DA polisher:





Track: Mk, Burning​Video quality will improve in the next 24h​
It wont get 100% correction or anywhere near (that video seems to have been very forgiving) but it dose a fine job of removing the majority of hazing and light swirls, add lots gloss and prep's the paint work nicely for the following coats of wax which was to be Dodo Juice Super Natural (two coats):




























This also gave us a chance to try out some new samples of ultra fine microfiber cloths we received yesterday from our friends at Dry You Quick :thumb:





































Some other tinkering bits like, exhausts polished with Megs NXT, Tyres dressed with Wheel Wax Extreme, Interior vac and wipe down, leather treat with Gliptone, glass cleaned with Megs pro glass cleaner, door seals with 1Z's Gumi Pfledge, wheels sealed with Opti Seal, and voilà:

















































































































































Thanks for looking and as always any comments or questions you may have are more than welcome.

James B & The Auto Finesse Team


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work james :thumb:
whats that colour called, looks stunning in the finished pics


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice work James, think I need to dig out the old Lime Prime again.

Still see the bucket collection is growing!!!!


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

What a colour! Looks stunning


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

good work im going to have to get the lime prime out again havent used it in ages!!


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Great work, the LP seems to have done a great job on the tough Porsche paint! Aly


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job again the AF Team :thumb:

Got any spare buckets I can have :lol:


----------



## s_hosgood (Mar 18, 2007)

Looks great! Nice location for your unit aswell!


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

lovely job and those wooden SN pots are the dogs danglies


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ And that one in the pic was the first ever pot of SN  pot 001, been refiled a few times now it was V1 to start off with used that and then Dom filled it with V2 for us.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks spot on realy nice what is with all the buckers? :lol:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

great work as always mate :thumb:


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

*:thumb::thumb:Beautiful result!!!!:thumb::thumb:*


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

nice job. but this time of year the must be as dirty as when they arrive by the time they get to the end of the road LOL


----------



## baptistsan (May 4, 2009)

Nice car. Hope the owner was pleased with the result.


----------



## tlzeebub (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice Car, Nice Job, the music track "Burning" have you seen me at work with a rotary.


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice work, gotta love supernatural.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work James.

LP is a superb piece of kits :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work!:thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Awesome work as per usual folks!

LP is brilliant on a DA, definately lifts haze off and leaves the paint feeling smooth for waxing


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice one


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work chaps.....


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice job guys, looks great


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

Really nice job jim and the unit looks really good well done :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

great job!


----------

